# wife put me in an awkward situation in front of the kids.



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

She mentioned something about me not smiling as much as I use to, so both kids proceded to ask, " Daddy, why don't you smile anymore? which is both true and false,i smile, just nowhere near what I use to smile. Also, I refuse to hide my emotions ever again. not for her or anyone else. It seemed really unfair to put me on the spot, but it didn't feel intentional, this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

